# Steam and Petrol powered Model Boats banned from Wirral Boating Lakes



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

See here:

http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk...ned-from-wirral-boating-lakes-92534-28501625/

As usual, all in the name of "safety".(Cloud)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A bit one sided and self serving . I would imagine there is as much chance of a battery exploding as there is a model steam boiler .


----------

